# BABY-KILLERS burn in HELL



## Yukon (Aug 28, 2009)

"Sitting in a virtual cockpit is not as exciting as flying a fighter jet", noted CNN's breathless Laurie Ure, "but unmanned attack-plane pilots can enjoy a normal workday schedule". Captain Matt Dean agrees, "seeing bad guys on the screen and watching them possibly get dispatched, and then going down to the Taco Bell for lunch, it's kind of surreal". This is the Pentagon's version of Second Life, soon to be known as Exit Life. One day it will come to a war near you.

The latest unmanned bomber is called the Reaper and caries the same payload as an F-16 fighter plane, but happily, Laurie assures us - its pilots are not put in harm's way.' Of course not, they're eating tacos. Col. Chris Chambliss is commander of the 432nd Air Expeditionary Wing, which was established last year as the first unit dedicated to unmanned aerial systems and remote controlled assassinations. "We're the victims of our own success", he tells a Defence correspondent, while he plays tapes of the victims of the Reaper. Chambliss says there is an "insatiable appetite" for his systems and their "capabilities" and his air-wing is currently flying 28 combat air patrols around the clock, and rising.

*On Sept 8, while the boys from Creech were wolfing down their tacos, the London Times published an eight-minute of video of the massacre in Azizabad, the "most compelling evidence to emerge" of 75 civilian deaths. The hero here is an unnamed Afghan doctor who arrived at the scene with a cell phone and shot footage of weeping parents, injured children and charred babies - line upon line of shrouded corpses. Along with attack helicopters and a C130 Spectre gunship, armed drones were used in the attack.*

And so it goes, this depressing spiral of wars without end, arms trading, Government lies, the obliteration of the innocent and an insane certainty that our Kilpingesque military missions are wise and noble. Oh yes, Australia's on board, fists flying. We're building a bigger navy to defend our sea lanes from, er, what? Oh yes, Asia's ascent. George Bush, Barack Obama and John McCain are pushing for a "surge" in Afghanistan, a country which never attacked anyone. True, it did harbour Osama bin Laden, just as America once harboured the Shah of Iran and still harbours anti-Castro terrorists and fully backed General Pinochet and nourished Pervez Musharraf and still trains torturers, etc, but as yet no army has invaded Washington.

Why are we in Afghanistan? "To spread democracy". Surely it's death we're spreading. If we cared about democracy we'd be listening to the locals, who want us out. In the most recent survey of public opinion, (this June, prior to the latest bout of killings), "more than six out of ten of those interviewed... said that foreign troops should leave." And let's not mention the encroaching famine - no-one else does.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 28, 2009)

You con, man.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 18, 2015)

I really am this fucking funny.


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yukon said:


> "Sitting in a virtual cockpit is not as exciting as flying a fighter jet", noted CNN's breathless Laurie Ure, "but unmanned attack-plane pilots can enjoy a normal workday schedule". Captain Matt Dean agrees, "seeing bad guys on the screen and watching them possibly get dispatched, and then going down to the Taco Bell for lunch, it's kind of surreal". This is the Pentagon's version of Second Life, soon to be known as Exit Life. One day it will come to a war near you.
> 
> The latest unmanned bomber is called the Reaper and caries the same payload as an F-16 fighter plane, but happily, Laurie assures us - its pilots are not put in harm's way.' Of course not, they're eating tacos. Col. Chris Chambliss is commander of the 432nd Air Expeditionary Wing, which was established last year as the first unit dedicated to unmanned aerial systems and remote controlled assassinations. "We're the victims of our own success", he tells a Defence correspondent, while he plays tapes of the victims of the Reaper. Chambliss says there is an "insatiable appetite" for his systems and their "capabilities" and his air-wing is currently flying 28 combat air patrols around the clock, and rising.
> 
> ...


 

 "Baby Killers" is a term that was used quite frequent in the Vietnam war.

 However gross and disheartening it is to see innocent civilian casualties, at times it cannot be avoided. Some of it......in due to the fact that some Government leaders and opposing commanders either sanction, condone...or "Egg On" terrorist activity instead of reporting it.....or putting a stop to it.

 People whom know better =  sit and watch terror movements, or terror activity, due to in part they have some benefit directly or indirectly. The lives of innocent people are on their hands.....not the US Militarys. Like using a civilian populace to occupy an enemy troop area, so that it will not be attacked by US Forces. If it comes to enemy personnel being killed, with innocent civilians, or US Forces being killed....I should be the enemy area encampment. Sorry =  Them or me....then it will be them.

    Shadow 355


----------



## MDiver (Apr 8, 2016)

How quickly you forget why we were there in the first place.  After the attacks on the World Trade Center buildings and the Pentagon, Osama bin Laden and his followers, bragged about their involvement.  The U.S. found that he (at the time) was in Afghanistan and demanded the Taliban led government turn him and his followers over to us.  In keeping with Afghan custom (a guest in your home or homeland is to be protected), they said..."if you want him, you will have to come take him." clearly a challenge to our government to tray and get him.  The Afghan Taliban had successfully thrown out the Russians and figured that the U.S. would also be a cinch.  So, we went in and the Taliban protected him.  He and his followers were very mobile and moved easily back and forth between Afghanistan and Pakistan.  Even eventually getting rid of him in Pakistan has not ended those who follow his leadership example and thus the war has dragged on and on.  The U.S. does do as much as it can to not harm civilians when possible, however, when your enemy lingers among the civilian populace, civilians are on occasion, going to end up casualties. 
If it was me leading the nation and military, I'd just nuke all the Islamic nations, their stated goal is to conquer all of the world anyway, so they are the stated enemy of ALL non-believers.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 8, 2016)

This thread is amazing for having almost 2,000 views and only 5, now 6 I guess, responses.


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 9, 2016)

Yukon said:


> "Sitting in a virtual cockpit is not as exciting as flying a fighter jet", noted CNN's breathless Laurie Ure, "but unmanned attack-plane pilots can enjoy a normal workday schedule". Captain Matt Dean agrees, "seeing bad guys on the screen and watching them possibly get dispatched, and then going down to the Taco Bell for lunch, it's kind of surreal". This is the Pentagon's version of Second Life, soon to be known as Exit Life. One day it will come to a war near you.
> 
> The latest unmanned bomber is called the Reaper and caries the same payload as an F-16 fighter plane, but happily, Laurie assures us - its pilots are not put in harm's way.' Of course not, they're eating tacos. Col. Chris Chambliss is commander of the 432nd Air Expeditionary Wing, which was established last year as the first unit dedicated to unmanned aerial systems and remote controlled assassinations. "We're the victims of our own success", he tells a Defence correspondent, while he plays tapes of the victims of the Reaper. Chambliss says there is an "insatiable appetite" for his systems and their "capabilities" and his air-wing is currently flying 28 combat air patrols around the clock, and rising.
> 
> ...


What's a "cock pit"?

I stopped reading at that point.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr. H. said:


> I really am this fucking funny.


Oh Jebus!!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > "Sitting in a virtual cockpit is not as exciting as flying a fighter jet", noted CNN's breathless Laurie Ure, "but unmanned attack-plane pilots can enjoy a normal workday schedule". Captain Matt Dean agrees, "seeing bad guys on the screen and watching them possibly get dispatched, and then going down to the Taco Bell for lunch, it's kind of surreal". This is the Pentagon's version of Second Life, soon to be known as Exit Life. One day it will come to a war near you.
> ...


Really? It ain't part of the tighty whites...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is amazing for having almost 2,000 views and only 5, now 6 I guess, responses.


9


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2016)

A twafclassic Swagger thread.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 9, 2016)

Toro said:


> A twafclassic Swagger thread.


Boy is sure anal retentive...


----------



## Toro (Apr 9, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > A twafclassic Swagger thread.
> ...



Yeah, well, wait 'til you see he deny it!


----------

